

JekyllThemes: a directory of the best-looking themes for Jekyll blogs - thibaut_barrere
https://github.com/redwallhp/jekyllthemes/

======
thibaut_barrere
There's a demo site at [http://jekyllthemes.org/](http://jekyllthemes.org/)
too.

